# extended fork slingshot need help



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i m trying to make a extnded fork slingshot but id like to hear from you guys first see if i can mix your idea s together
thnks - slingshot awesome







:banana:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI SA,
You have to first decide what type you are going to attempt. I like mine with 3/8" Aluminum Rod bent and then coupled with wood in areas. Bill Herriman makes his using all wood and they are really beautiful and very effective. I personally love Starships. I'll help you in any way i can Bud. Flatband


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Be sure to know what you're doing when making a wooden Starship. The structure must be really secured with epoxy and proper sized wood screws.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is one I made a while back.
Basically a prototype, and it worked pretty well.
I can use flats or tubes on it.


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an original extended fork marksman. If you want it, let me know.


slingshot awesome said:


> i m trying to make a extnded fork slingshot but id like to hear from you guys first see if i can mix your idea s together
> thnks - slingshot awesome
> 
> 
> ...


----------

